# Lady Million by  Paco Rabanne



## bethanie (Dec 28, 2010)

Has anyone got this perfume?! Personally I love it! It smells so nice and everyone notices it!


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 29, 2010)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE THIS PERFUME! hahah

  	It's fruity and floral at the same time, and mmmm I just love it so much lol


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 29, 2010)

i love it too, i am waiting for one of my current perfumes to run out then i will get this!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 22, 2011)

I found this really unpleasant and its available at a lot of bargain shops in AU now...


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 20, 2011)

panda0410 said:


> I found this really unpleasant and its available at a lot of bargain shops in AU now...



 	I really don't like it either. It puzzles me that people love it so much.


----------

